# Colovesical Fistula ICD9



## bill2doc

Can someone give me the correct ICD9 for Colovesical Fistula.  Can't find it in my book. Thank you


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

596.1


----------



## bill2doc

Thanks Kelly


----------



## lvillafrade

*code for colovesical fistula?*

Where or how do you find the code for Colovesical Fistula?


----------



## Kisalyn

This is a pretty old thread, but I think the person looked up intestinovesical under the main term fistula.


----------

